# Fermenting coke



## Pugdog1 (17/11/14)

Not sure as to where this topic would go so here seems as good a place as any. 

I was wondering if anyone has ever tried to ferment coke before? Or if it's even possible? 

I know this is a very unusual question but I had a friend ask today and I couldn't really give him an answer and now I'm curious.


----------



## manticle (17/11/14)

Why?
If it has residual sugar then there's something fermentable (so not coke zero) but the phosphoric acid and other additives probably make healthy fermentation impossible.
I'd just buy some rum.


----------



## Pugdog1 (17/11/14)

I don't know I guess he was just curious as he ask about what I brew Farley often.

I though that the acids etc could be an issues but now I kind of want to try it just to see what the results would be, I wouldn't do more then 2l or so as not to waste anything if it went terribly wrong


----------



## Pugdog1 (17/11/14)

Fairly* good old iphone


----------



## philmud (17/11/14)

I recall reading a blog post where someone fermented coke & they said it was awful. Give your friend a packet of bread yeast and a 1.25L bottle of coke that you've drunk a glass from & tell him there's a guy on AHB who's curious.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (17/11/14)

Prince Imperial said:


> I recall reading a blog post where someone fermented coke & they said it was awful. Give your friend a packet of bread yeast and a 1.25L bottle of coke that you've drunk a glass from & tell him there's a guy on AHB who's curious.


That is GOLD my friend


----------



## Pugdog1 (17/11/14)

I'm fairly certain he would do It and drink it all just to prove he could


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (17/11/14)

PLUS







This has got to go places


----------



## Pugdog1 (17/11/14)

Home made alcohol on the go for underage kids. Could be a new trend


----------



## manticle (17/11/14)

New?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (17/11/14)

Pugdog1 said:


> Home made alcohol on the go for underage kids. Could be a new trend


Back in the good old days


----------



## GrumpyPaul (18/11/14)

Pugdog1 said:


> Home made alcohol on the go for underage kids. Could be a new trend


I did always wonder why the kiddies haven't cottoned on to OzTops and Berri apple juice to make some potent cider


----------



## Pugdog1 (18/11/14)

They don't need to, if they want alcohol someone will buy it for them so creativity is at an all time low in that area


----------



## Mardoo (18/11/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Back in the good old days


Back in the really old days hobos in the States would melt down shoe polish, which happened at that point to be mostly alcohol, and filter it through a piece of bread, drinking what remained. Group of athletes in my school started doing it. Had their own little trend going. Morons.


----------



## philmud (18/11/14)

We used to buy Hoyt's essences and mix them with sugar/water and it would somehow make some potent but awful shite. I can't figure out how it worked, surely there was nothing to ferment the sugar.


----------



## RobW (18/11/14)

Lambic?
:blink:


----------



## Dave70 (18/11/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Back in the good old days


_Pfffft.._

Look at mister 'glass bottle' will ya. Fuken silver tail..


----------



## philmud (18/11/14)

Dave70 said:


> _Pfffft.._
> 
> Look at mister 'glass bottle' will ya. Fuken silver tail..


My mate used to power through casked Moselle. "Don't mock the mosey" was his party motto.


----------



## sp0rk (18/11/14)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rL8Wi7v80yM
Found this a few years ago, guy "successfully" ferments coke
He admits it tastes terrible, which thoroughly convinced me to not bother trying it


----------



## Airgead (18/11/14)

Dave70 said:


> _Pfffft.._
> 
> Look at mister 'glass bottle' will ya. Fuken silver tail..


Uncle of mine used to go one better then the mosey and bring a cask of this





to family BBQs. Dear gods it was awful. Tasted like unfermented grape juice.


----------



## Dave70 (18/11/14)

Fruity Lexia? Is that like fruit specific reading impairment?


----------



## Dave70 (18/11/14)

Anyway, why ferment Coke when you can make a lovely looking reduction and eat it.


http://youtu.be/CdmYy5YKC1o


----------



## wide eyed and legless (18/11/14)

I thought a lot of the young kids now drink straight cordial before going out, turns my stomach just thinking about it, did something similar myself, hung over and in the supermarket picked up a small carton of orange juice and downed it, only to realise it was concentrated.


----------



## Dave70 (18/11/14)

A wee dram o vanilla extract anyone?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (18/11/14)

At least with a goon bag you get a blow up pillow at the end....


----------



## pcmfisher (18/11/14)

The best thing to do with coke is put Mentos in the bottle.....


----------



## Pugdog1 (18/11/14)

sp0rk said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rL8Wi7v80yM
> Found this a few years ago, guy "successfully" ferments coke
> He admits it tastes terrible, which thoroughly convinced me to not bother trying it


Well if it's already been done I won't bother haha. 

Now mentos that's an idea kids will love that


----------



## Mutaneer (18/11/14)

Can we add water and ferment Vegemite.....?


----------



## Mardoo (18/11/14)

The salt would probably be at the toxic level for the yeast. Plenty of melanoidins there though. A bit of dry-Miting perhaps?


----------



## BrosysBrews (18/11/14)

I read somewhere (another forum I think) about someone fermenting a dextrose/brown sugar mix with soda stream diet cola flavor as it contains no suger and an artificial sweater. No idea if it is any good though


----------



## waggastew (18/11/14)

I brewed a pale ale a few years back with a % of coke as an adjunct. Left a chemically caramel taste, not a huge success!


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (18/11/14)

Airgead said:


> Uncle of mine used to go one better then the mosey and bring a cask of this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The green briefcase! As pointed out it later becomes the silver pillow (and possibly a footy briefly before the snooze).


----------



## Mardoo (18/11/14)

This has got to be the oddest thread I've yet read. Not including political discussions.


----------



## manticle (18/11/14)

Akin to reading on a dessert/pastry forum if it's possible to make doughnuts from sand.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (18/11/14)

Mardoo said:


> This has got to be the oddest thread I've yet read. Not including political discussions.


Been here long.


----------



## Dave70 (19/11/14)

Mardoo said:


> This has got to be the oddest thread I've yet read. Not including political discussions.


You're right. Its almost Christmas. Where's the recipes? 


Ham in Cola
Recipe posted by Nigella Lawson.


Ingredients

for the ham

2 kilograms mild-cure gammon joint 
1 onion (peeled and cut in half) 
2 litres Coca-Cola 
 for the glaze

1 handful of cloves 
1 heaped tablespoon black treacle 
2 teaspoons English mustard powder 
2 tablespoons demerara sugar


----------



## madpierre06 (19/11/14)

Well, I did have a cast iron three ring burner resting upside down in a tub of cheap cola to get rid of some rust on it. After about 6 or 7 days there was this disgusting fermented surface mess forming which did certainly did not smell of lavender and roses. Not sure of the chemical process involved, it was interesting though.


----------



## Airgead (19/11/14)

Its the phosphoric acid. Phosphoric acid is the active ingredient in rust converter. It converts the iron oxide into a protective layer of iron phosphate or something like that.


----------



## madpierre06 (19/11/14)

It certainly was a protective layer of something. Dirty white mouldy looking smelly gunk.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (19/11/14)

Airgead said:


> Its the phosphoric acid. Phosphoric acid is the active ingredient in rust converter. It converts the iron oxide into a protective layer of iron phosphate or something like that.


Star-San does the same thing


----------



## Airgead (19/11/14)

I suspect cheap cola (or heaven forbid... actual rust converter) would be cheaper than soaking your burner in starsan concentrate.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (19/11/14)

You can get phos acid from Bunninks or good paint shops....I have often wondered about using this instead star-san..

Although Star-San also contains a detergent and some other additive


----------



## philmud (19/11/14)

I made this a while ago. I wouldn't ferment it, but it was nice.

http://www.notquitenigella.com/2013/05/28/make-your-own-cola-drink/


----------



## waggastew (19/11/14)

Link to original discussion and tasting notes

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/69507-using-coke-as-an-adjunct/?p=1001679


----------



## blekk (22/11/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Back in the good old days


You forgot to add the straw


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (22/11/14)




----------



## wide eyed and legless (22/11/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Looks like something leftover from an enema party.


----------



## michaeld16 (23/11/14)

wide eyed and legless said:


> > Looks like something leftover from an enema party.


Some wild partys you must attend


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (23/11/14)

Well, never been to any parties like that....although if you have ever been to one of the early QLD Xmas swap meets... h34r:

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/09/25/butt-chugging-wine-alcohol-enema-university-of-tennessee-pi-kappa-alpha_n_1913575.html


----------



## michaeld16 (23/11/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Well, never been to any parties like that....although if you have ever been to one of the early QLD Xmas swap meets... h34r:
> 
> Jesus christ is that realy a thing
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/09/25/butt-chugging-wine-alcohol-enema-university-of-tennessee-pi-kappa-alpha_n_1913575.html


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (23/11/14)

You read it here first....on AHB...


Although what it has to do with fermenting coke is anyones guess


----------



## Mardoo (23/11/14)

Well there was that guy who was fermenting in his own gut. Maybe if you put the coke in...


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (23/11/14)

Mardoo said:


> Well there was that guy who was fermenting in his own gut. Maybe if you put the coke in...



And add some Mento's...


----------



## michaeld16 (23/11/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> And add some Mento's...


Hahaha fuckin brilliant


----------

